# Oronsay



## jkelly

I was a returning ten pound pom that departed Sydney Australia in Nov of 1960 on board Oronsay bound for England. Can anyone tell me date of departure and wether we departed from the ocean passanger terminal beside the harbour bridge or from Pyrmont terminal. I seem to remember passing under the bridge but seeing as I was only 10 I could be mistaken.

Cheers in advance
John Kelly


----------



## Pompeyfan

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard John.

I am unable to answer your question, but hopefully others will.


----------



## R58484956

greetings *John* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Jimxyz

jkelly,

If you went under the Sydney Harbour Bridge, you would have departed from Pyrmont, probably Wharf 13. It, and No.7 Woloomooloo (opposite the naval base at Garden Island but on the ocean side of the SHB) were the main passenger wharves in Sydney before the overseas passenger terminal came into use in the late 1950s/early 1960s (or was full.)


----------



## linglis

Played football against Oronsay in Kobe 1965, serving on Hms Victorious at the time.


----------



## paulbarrington

jkelly said:


> I was a returning ten pound pom that departed Sydney Australia in Nov of 1960 on board Oronsay bound for England. Can anyone tell me date of departure and wether we departed from the ocean passanger terminal beside the harbour bridge or from Pyrmont terminal. I seem to remember passing under the bridge but seeing as I was only 10 I could be mistaken.
> 
> Cheers in advance
> John Kelly




we left from Pyrmont 
yes then under the bridge
Cheers
Paul Barrington


----------

